

Why Vimeo Funded a Show About a Weed Dealer - InternetGiant
http://www.wired.com/2014/11/vimeo-high-maintenance/

======
Votetocracy
This is fantastic. Not the film, but the idea that Vimeo is funding film
makers. I sincerely hope people are willing to pay for it. We've been spoiled
by "Free", paying will be a tough change for some.

------
sean_grant
High Maintenance is absolutely hilarious. I implore you guys give it a shot.

